# Is there anything to increse women sexual drive?



## djflipnautikz (Apr 26, 2011)

What can a women take to increase her sexual drive?

I saw Women's V on Maximizer a Leader  in Male Enhancement!

does that shit actually work?? and for only $30?? i am a skeptic when it  comes to these things, i dont really think they work.

But what can a women take to increase her sex drive?

preferably NOT AAS, she is trying to have a baby so something safe but  effective..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Tell her you got a raise.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Tell her you got a raise.




and i would have to show her the money to get her excited...and if i didnt really then i will end up in a worse position than i am now


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 26, 2011)

Dont go to work and when she asks you why you tell her your work-drive is low.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 26, 2011)

dhea sometimes work, viagra does engorge the clitoris ( since it is just an invaginated penis without the fusion of the labial lips around it) and makes women very aroused.  I give it to my women going on cruises who are going to be locked up with their beus in a room for a whole week, it works.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2011)

This is your wife or significant other, right? So this joke does NOT apply to you or her.

...

But if anyone else asked that as a general question my answer would be:

_"A different boyfriend?"_



...



(giant hook snags Curt around neck and drags him off stage, curtains close)

Plus, yup, I've also read that Viagra is effective for women and that goal.

Also trying different antidepressants has been recommended to increase sex drive.

Finally, massage works!

Best wishes.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get better looking. But in all seiousness Bandaid Woman is right dhea and pde5 inhibitors work well.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

Gear.


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 27, 2011)

if you guys are not married yet, i wouldnt do it. men are made to belive they are shallow for getn upset about things like this when the truth is that sex, or should i say lack of sex breaks up marriges every day. as far as increasing her sex drive, i would forget aboug it, do you want to be with someone you have to dope up in order for their sex drive to match yours? she cant pop viagra forever


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, and get her off the Pill. Oral contraceptives suppress a woman's free testosterone to almost zero and with it goes libido.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh, and get her off the Pill. Oral contraceptives suppress a woman's free testosterone to almost zero and with it goes libido.




is there anything that would free up her free testosterone naturally? she is not on oral contraceptives.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2011)

You could try divanil; perhaps stacked with DHEA.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 4, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> What can a women take to increase her sexual drive?
> 
> I saw Women's V on Maximizer a Leader in Male Enhancement!
> 
> ...


 
have you tried foreplay?or role playing i mean ask her what she likes, use toys, candies, exsplore with your sex life damn i sound like doctor phil lol good luck


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

go to the clubs

and see men's body 

your testosterone rise fast


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

or take herb


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 1, 2011)

take some roids, that will make it happen.

Of course the right package in front will always do the trick as well.

  karma sutra is fun as well, also a book on exotic positions.  Ever thought of looking at anal sexual stimulants,  Wands and such, that also might be a means?!?


----------



## squigader (Aug 3, 2011)

Go on a cut, make sure she's not on the pill, and take care of some of the housework every now and then. Can't remember the study, but it's said that stress kills women's sex drives.


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2011)

How about living next door to George Clooney?


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Liquid  (Cialis) in her drink. My wife gave some to me to try so I had her take around 20mgs herself... Holy sh**!!! one insane weekend!


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

testosterone..... 50mg a week of cyp 
or an lil androgel daily!!!lol


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 14, 2011)

yerg said:


> testosterone..... 50mg a week of cyp
> or an lil androgel daily!!!lol



Yes AAS will increase sensitivity & drive, but it brings in a whole other set of issues if SHE (not you - its not your job to "put her on .. whatever" --- it i s HER job to understand what she is putting into her body) will encounter. 

And for God's sake, NO on the test cyp or test enanth or sustenon.


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Yes AAS will increase sensitivity & drive, but it brings in a whole other set of issues if SHE (not you - its not your job to "put her on .. whatever" --- it i s HER job to understand what she is putting into her body) will encounter.
> 
> And for God's sake, NO on the test cyp or test enanth or sustenon.


 sorry!!! just sayin!


----------



## billfred (Aug 15, 2011)

diamonds


----------



## Rodan (Aug 16, 2011)

PT -141.  It is a peptide that works really good. There is a video on YouTube where a women is showing how to use it.


----------



## bccs (Aug 16, 2011)

Would there be any problems with trying 10mg of prop EOD for a week or so to see if that helps, not as a permanent solution buy more of a diagnostic test?


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 17, 2011)

bccs said:


> Would there be any problems with trying 10mg of prop EOD for a week or so to see if that helps, not as a permanent solution buy more of a diagnostic test?



SHE still needs to understand the sides that come w/ any aas, even a small dose. Period interruption, potential water retention, acne, etc.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

... plus voice changes, hirsutism... Just sayin'.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 17, 2011)

yerg said:


> testosterone..... 50mg a week of cyp
> or an lil androgel daily!!!lol



This ^^.  When I was on testim gel for my HRT before I switched to T-cyp my wife would be exposed to it at night hours and hours after I applied it and it virtually turned her into a raging sex machine.  I'm talking multiple times per day and her waking me up in the middle of the night for more too.  I was actually glad when she went on a travel for a week, but she came back just as horny as ever and wore me out some more.


----------



## Chubby (Aug 17, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> This ^^. When I was on testim gel for my HRT before I switched to T-cyp my wife would be exposed to it at night hours and hours after I applied it and it virtually turned her into a raging sex machine. I'm talking multiple times per day and her waking me up in the middle of the night for more too. I* was actually glad when she went on a travel for a week,* but she came back just as horny as ever and wore me out some more.


I wonder how did is handled her urge when she was out.


----------



## WINSTON (Aug 18, 2011)

deep squats and deadlift will increase libido of both guys andgirls


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> if you guys are not married yet, i wouldnt do it. men are made to belive they are shallow for getn upset about things like this when the truth is that sex, or should i say lack of sex breaks up marriges every day. as far as increasing her sex drive, i would forget aboug it, do you want to be with someone you have to dope up in order for their sex drive to match yours? she cant pop viagra forever


 
This is the stupidest shit i've ever read. What makes you any different when you go into PCT and take cialis or something to increase your sex drive. 

My GF is having the same problem. We've been trying to figure this out also. So dhea might work? I will give it a try.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> This is the stupidest shit i've ever read. What makes you any different when you go into PCT and take cialis or something to increase your sex drive.
> 
> My GF is having the same problem. We've been trying to figure this out also. So dhea might work? I will give it a try.


 

raws test e powder in her morning coffee


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> raws test e powder in her morning coffee


 



If there were any left.....


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> My GF is having the same problem. We've been trying to figure this out also. So dhea might work? I will give it a try.



Is she on The Pill?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I wonder how did is handled her urge when she was out.



Crap! I never thought about that.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

enough lube and hardcore drilling should do the job..

A penis should be enough? dont give her anything else other than tht


----------



## Springsteel (Aug 28, 2011)

50 Mg test cyp, every 3 weeks. Put the swell on our little friend down there and turned my wife into the women I dated. For the first time in forever she said lets go at it in the middle of the day! Much stronger orgasms too. Very mild water retention. Suggest 3mg Anastrozel 2 x week. Muscle gain was very good too. 8 pounds in 10 weeks, BF went from 12% to 10.5%. No voice problems.


----------



## FUZO (Aug 31, 2011)

Some test


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

wake up early and rub some androgel on her while she's sleeping














kidding!..... sorta


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bumping just to get the "tuna" thread off the top of the forum.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2011)

Wine and backrubs...and more wine


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 15, 2011)

money


----------



## OldTex (Sep 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Wine and backrubs...and more wine


 Whisky is quicker


----------



## K.Dallas (Sep 15, 2011)

Just get more shredded


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 15, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Bumping just to get the "tuna" thread off the top of the forum.


 

Naked pics of Retlaw !


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 15, 2011)

hmm ear nibbling and a hand on her inner thigh seems to work well enough  it's kinda universal I think.. if not ear than neck...


----------



## .V. (Sep 15, 2011)

Docs have been prescribing methyltest 5mg/day to increase libido in women for years.  And doing so safely without virilization.  

Most often it's given to post hysterectomy patients in the form of estratest.  esterified estrogens with methyl test.  Estratest is not for women with a uterus though because the estrogen without progesterone can cause endometrial cancer.  However, docs are now prescribing what's called biest which is progesterone, estrogen, and testosterone propionate in up to 8mg of prop/day with no virilization at all.

Beyond that...there is a risk.  Low dose test has been used safely for years.  

Also even with enanthate or cyp, doses like 25mg/week up to 50mg/week are ok for some women.  I've seen up to 100mg/week of cyp used for very short cycles with only some clitoral engorgement that went away about 2 weeks after cessation of use.  Voice changes don't seem to resolve as quickly from the higher dosage though and may be permanent in some.

In the PDR it's recommended that docs giving up to 125mg/week should discuss with their patients how much virilzation they are willing to tolerate before beginning therapy.  And of course this is not referring to bodybuilding use of the drugs.  For libido, very low doses are fine and tolerated well in most patients.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Gear.


 
 really, no shit...  what kind we talking ?


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2011)

gear, var, winny but up to her. low doses it works most time if shes willing.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 18, 2011)

unclem said:


> gear, var, winny but up to her. low doses it works most time if shes willing.



But reiterating that route comes w/ a whole bunch of other sides you need to be aware of and willing to 'own'.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

To some of the guys on here, aren't the jokes just a little too easy on this topic? Go find a more challenging target. A lot of women struggle with this to some degree, or we wouldn't have such easy comedy fodder.

This is truly a serious issue for some women and their partners, so let's have some respect. I struggle with this. It's not all in my head, it's not about how much money he earns, or how much wine I've not had to drink. I had a sex drive once, and I really miss it. Nothing has changed about me or my partner, except that all my interest and response to sex evaporated (yes, at about the time I went on the pill, which I've been off of for years now). 

And as much as I do miss the way I used to be able to feel, "faking it" holds no interest for me. It's not the same experience at all. I'm usually just waiting for him to finish, while thinking about how the garden really needs to be weeded, or something. It's very one-sided, though he tries like mad to make it work for me. It's sad.

My testosterone has been tested, and it's below the threshold for detection. The best way I can explain how I feel is that there was a time in all our lives when sex held no real interest for us, and when we were incapable of physical arousal. That's where I'm at. Except I remember how much fun it was. I'm pretty convinced hormones are where I will find my answer, so I'm really hoping some testosterone-based treatments (like Intrinsa) will eventually get approval.


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2011)

You just need to find a doc who will prescribe transdermal testosterone off-label, hon. It's made at a compounding pharmacy. 

1g of 1% testosterone cream (I recommend Versabase, you ask your compounding pharmacist for this part) applied daily will do you a world of good. Toss in some progesterone cream - you'll aromatize some of the testosterone and the progesterone will balance this. 5% progesterone (also in Versabase) applied to your inner thighs at bedtime works a charm. Cycle off one week a month if you want to get a period, otherwise don't bother and enjoy your lack of a cycle.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh, and get her off the Pill. Oral contraceptives suppress a woman's free testosterone to almost zero and with it goes libido.



well that's counter productive


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

a very hot 28 year old italian male that had his shit together enough to fly here from northern italy to comfort a damsel in distress.


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> well that's counter productive


I know, right?


----------



## bamaguy727 (Sep 30, 2011)

Var works well , 15-20 mgs a day --problem is finding legit Var ...Dont chance it if your not sure ,you could be giving her Dbol sold as Var .
If its legit Var ,at that dosage there should be no harmful side effects


----------



## bigmanjws (Nov 8, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> hmm ear nibbling and a hand on her inner thigh seems to work well enough  it's kinda universal I think.. if not ear than neck...


 


Seems to work for my wife everytime. Kiss the neck and ear a little, throw in the back rub and roaming hands.


----------

